# Crew wanted for Tortola/Antigua...Caribbean



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Crew wanted for Tortola/Antigua...Caribbean* Oceanis 343 May 7 - 17Antigua -> TortolaCrew wanted for 34 foot or 47 foot sailing trips from Antigua to Tortola (and other caribbean adventures) in May/June/July 2006.

I'm am a young 42 yr old easy going guy w/ many years experience including blue water chartering around Caribbean. I need at least one crew to complete trips and share in charter/provisioning costs.

I love barbecue (but not while sailing downwind , sunsets, diving off boat, wine and relaxing warm intellectual/emotional fun.


----------

